# USE Vybe Suspension Seat Post



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2018)

Anyone have any experience with one of these? Riding a Cube Attention hardtail & would just like a little bit of give to give my back a little bit more comfort.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Aug 2018)

Haven't used that brand but I did have a Marin hybrid with a suspension seat post and it did give much more comfort on hard rutted tracks than the sprung forks.
I think you might be glad of the difference.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2018)

Thanks, but I've found I can't use one, they only come in 30.9mm & 31.6mm I need 27.2mm


----------



## keithmac (25 Aug 2018)

Suntour NCX do a 27.2iirc but not massive travel.


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2018)

Look at the Cane Creek Thudbuster. Haven't used one myself so can't offer a recommendation but they certainly look interesting - and are available in 27.2mm.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2018)

Cheers massive travel isn't necessary just something to take out the really hard shocks, since saying I can't get 27.2mm I've found tweeks cycles are showing stock


----------



## Crankarm (26 Aug 2018)

I've got an old Post Moderne susp. seat post which has been brilliant. When it wears out I've another as I bought a few before they became discontinued at a very cheap price.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2018)

I've taken the plunge & ordered one off tweeks, everybody else was wanting £118.99 they were only £89.99 with free delivery, went from here so hopefully CC will get something as well. No idea which spring I needed but as I'm 100KG+ I figured go with the hardest.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Sep 2018)

Just to say it turned up yesterday fitted & after first ride quite impressed although over one particularly large bump I heard something go CRACK!, but can't find anything on the seat or the post & everything seems to still be working


----------



## Cycleops (1 Sep 2018)

I expect it just bottomed out. Try a harder setting.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> I expect it just bottomed out. Try a harder setting.


It's on it's highest it's designed for 100Kg I'm 105Kg  you might be right


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2018)

I have a very old USE Shokpost on my hardtail. I used to ride it when I weighed 110 kg and it would _occasionally _bottom it out. Normally, I'd absorb a lot of the shocks by standing up for bumps but the post was there for backup when I didn't spot problems before I hit them. In such situations it made the difference between getting a massive jolt up the spine and getting a minor nudge.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Nov 2019)

Got a new hardtail & figured I'd just swap the seatpost over, unfortunately they are different sizes and logically as i want to ride both I need to have one on each bike. Seen these https://www.tredz.co.uk/.XLC-Comp-Suspension-Seatpost-SP-S08-_127008.htm half price of the Vibe but will it be half as effective?


----------



## keithmac (1 Nov 2019)

I use a Suntour SP12-NCX, very good bit of kit.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Got a new hardtail & figured I'd just swap the seatpost over, unfortunately they are different sizes and logically as i want to ride both I need to have one on each bike. Seen these https://www.tredz.co.uk/.XLC-Comp-Suspension-Seatpost-SP-S08-_127008.htm half price of the Vibe but will it be half as effective?



Cheap coil spring posts can be like pogo sticks, but you won't know until you try it.

Parallelogram posts are generally better - the Suntour mentioned by Keith is good budget option.

I have a Thudbuster which came with the bike, but they are a lot of money as an accessory and I'm not convinced they are markedly superior to the Suntour.

Your other option may be a shim on your existing post. if it's smaller than the seat tube on the new bike.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> I use a Suntour SP12-NCX, very good bit of kit.


It eventually turned up from Amazon a week late, first ride today 20 miles on tracks very impressed feels far better than the Vibe


----------

